# Modifying Suggestions for Warhawk Riders



## MonteCristo (Jul 2, 2011)

I got three warhawk riders and as luck would have it, the same three ones.
I have three of this kind (not my pic, found it in google images):









Any ideas how i can change two of them to look more unique? I am more concerned with the changing the elf, not so much the hawk. they are slightly smaller than other wood elf models so changing body parts mite be a challenge.


----------



## alasdair (Jun 11, 2009)

You could have one flying at a more extreme angle, and have a converted rider that can be more focussed on holding on than shooting


----------



## Dusty's Corner (Aug 25, 2008)

1 could have folded back wings, rotate the head a little
1 could go biomechanical
1 could have something being grabbed in it's claws.
Perhaps turn 1 nurgley, make it rotten.
you could perhaps add a harness or armour.


----------



## MonteCristo (Jul 2, 2011)

Thanks for the suggestions! I went to a comic book store today that sold older Warhammer models for cheap! I found a spearman warhawk rider and a mage on a warhawk, and got them both for fifteen bucks! What i think i will end up doing is using one model as is (pictured above), put the mage on another, and put the spearman on the third. Then I mite put something in the talons or add armour like Dusty's Corner suggested. I will probably just use the two old warhawk models as is without any riders


----------

